# Green Water Snapper Trip 6/4/11



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

My brother Andrew, his buddy Chris and I left the house at 0400 and headed south. We made it to the ramp a little after 0600 and we were head for the pass by 0630. Tired to locate the bait boat but didn't see him inside the pass and couldn't raise him on the VHF.:confused1: Oh well.

So, we rigged up, headed out to the Mass, and loaded up on threadfin. and some yellow tails. After getting a couple of dozen, I finally heard someone hailing the bait boat and found out he was set-up about a mile east of the pass just off the beach. :thumbup: After swinging by for a few dozen cigar minnows we headed toward the edge. 

I had purchased a Roff's report to try to get an idea of where we might have a chance of running across some clean water. We wound up running out to about 10 miles southeast of the Tenneco reef where the Roff's indicated there should be some "blended-blue", but never came across so much as a clump of sargassum or any water clearer than the cattle pond. I wanted to press on, but the rest of the crew just wanted to go ahead and bottom fish:glare:. So, to prevent a mutiny, I headed back north toward the shallow water. 

Swung by several of the public reefs (Tennaco, Antares, Knicklebine) but didn't really feel like trying to squeeze in since all of them had from 5 - 10 boats already anchored off over them. Finally found us some structure about 4 miles north of the Knicklebine reef that we could have to ourselves (at least for about 45 minutes) and anchored off. Caught two really nice 32 - 36" Amberjack right off the bat, but.... back in they went. Caught snapper on almost every drop and wound up keeping six decent ones. Caught one nice Gag ~ 22" but sent him back also. Had two decent runs on some drifted threadfins but never saw either of them (we agreed they were 50+ lb kings ). Decided to head back in around 1730 as the sky to the east was growing dark and it appeared to be heading our way.

Couldn't get over how dirty the water was. Nothing that we brought up showed until it was within 5 feet of the surface. We didn't take any pictures but this will give you an idea...

 *X 50 *


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

OOPs....Should have been in the Off-Shore Section:blush::blush: 

Sorry


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

yup we had trouble with the dirty water too....you think it from the mississippi flooding?? i dont remember it ever being this dirty so far out


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

PorknBeans said:


> yup we had trouble with the dirty water too....*you think it from the mississippi flooding*?? i dont remember it ever being this dirty so far out


That's what the Roff's report said. I was pretty disappointed. It was like fishin in the bay just 10X more expensive. Can't help but think that if I had just gone out one more mile... :boat:


----------



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

Wrong forum.:thumbdown:


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Blue C said:


> Wrong forum.:thumbdown:


Although I did acknowlege that above, and would have moved my post if I had been able, I thank you for calling me out about it. I apologize for forcing you to read about the fishing activities of the great unwashed in the un-pure near shore waters. Perhaps someday I to can rise to the level of snobbery enjoyed by yourself and the elite few who's lives are untroubled by such pedestrian activities as "bottom fishing". Until that time, with eyes humbly cast downward, please accept my most sincere apology. http://media.photobucket.com/image/moon emoticons/tigress122/emoticons/mooning-butt.gif?o=14http://media.photobucket.com/image/moon emoticons/tigress122/emoticons/mooning-butt.gif?o=14


----------

